
Covid-19 Pandemic Planning Scenarios - JChase2
https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/hcp/planning-scenarios.html
======
JChase2
Note the .004 overall "Symptomatic Case Fatality Ratio". Quite a few
conservative outlets are indicating a true IFR of .26% based on this, instead
of the .4 - .6% a lot of recent studies have indicated. Interesting stuff. I
think that would indicate we must have had 33000000 cases by 4/29/2020 in the
U.S. alone.

